# Garage and storeroom - eventually,



## Alan L

After many years of putting off and other things getting in the way, the wheels are eventually in motion for the garage. And many, many designs of various sizes and being indecisive about how much I would really use a double. ( I know I'll get shot down in flames for not going double) I've decided on a 11.5' x 28' single with a 9' room at back. Can still have doors open space to walk round. Will have a 4ft apex roof, with room type trusses to give plenty storage. Currently waiting on the drawings coming back from the architects. No need for planning permission or building warrant as is 29.9 sqr mtr. Building warrant is needed at 30sqr mtr. Will post design pics once I know where to host them, was photobucket...what is everyone using to host their pics?


----------



## Jue

Any garage is good to have :thumb: single or double. postimg.org I use for my photos on here.


----------



## ttc6

Sounds great!

I was in the same boat as you about 12 months ago, ended up building a 36 sqm single. Had to get building control involved for sign off and glad I did, as it wasn’t a painful or slow process and that extra 6 sqm makes all the difference.

If you have the space and it’s not too late, I’d recommend you consider it. If not, it’ll still be a great project and have fun.


----------



## Alan L

Here is an Ipad mock up. Will get pics of whereabouts in the garden it's going later.

This link works!

https://photos.app.goo.gl/K7OkxARzg8jWuf1Z2


----------



## Mikesphotaes

Unfortunately, they don't.


----------



## eibbor

Nice!
Thats similar to what I will be doing once I renovate my house this year. Probably a little wider though and with room for a power rack/ home gym at the rear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan L

eibbor said:


> Nice!
> Thats similar to what I will be doing once I renovate my house this year. Probably a little wider though and with room for a power rack/ home gym at the rear.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will be using it as a torture chamber for training on bike with turbo or rollers when weather is really foul or don't have time for a ride out!


----------



## Alan L

Got drawings last night. Looks bigger when drawings done professionally. All I need to do is get quotes from builders. I can get everything from undergrounf to top of roof through work, including machinery hire, all at discounted staf prices., which should save me some money. We also do a call off list of products takenm from the drawings. 
Roll on better weather so I can get started!!


----------



## Alan L

Had a few quotes from Builders, that's the one's that did come back to me. One was for £25k materials supplied and built. Others were just for labour, as I can supply all materials, they went from £7600 to £23000 ((Just for Labour !!!) not including the 25mtrs of drive from back of house to front of garage.

What sort of quote have you had for yours? What sort of total cost to get them built??

Now added pics of where it's going and pegged out.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/K7OkxARzg8jWuf1Z2


----------



## vsideboy

Think I recall a bricky telling me that generally for a house extension you're looking at about a grand per square metre. But then that's a house extension not a garage so not sure if the price would be similar or not.


----------



## ttc6

It varies with location quite a bit I've found, and of course whether the contractors want the work or not. The quotes I had seemed to agree at about £500/sqm, materials included. I had one quote back at over £20k, and that didn't include a lot of things, including removal of the spoil! Don't underestimate the cost of this, especially for your road.

Mine cost about £12k - that includes driveway (~£1500), Hoermann door (£1k), electrics (£1200), roof (~£2500 [engineered joists, boarded and felt by pros]). Think I gave the builder about £5k for the footings, walls, plant hire, spoil/hardcore, and his various ****-ups. Floor was less than a grand, windows were cheap, pedestrian door was second hand, bit of timber from the local merchant. I couldn't have done it much cheaper.

Hope this helps, let me know if you want any more detail.


----------



## Alan L

ttc6 - Thanks for the info! I think it's going to cost at a minimum £13k fully built (thats 30sqr mtrs), but that's no electrics or drive up to it, but does include drainage, roughcast and a 35mtr cable trench back to house. Built with 6" blocks and a 4ft pitched roof (Pasquill making the trusses from my drawings) with Marley Tiles.
First hole in ground should be dug 2nd half of May. Yay!


----------



## ttc6

No worries, sounds great! Wished I could have had a pitched roof on mine, would have made some things a lot easier. Keep us up to date with pictures!

Have you thought about how you’re going to do the floor yet?


----------



## Alan L

Found a brochure in work for a company that does industrial floor paint (for warehouses), so may just go down that road, don't think I need tiles (yet!). Brochures at home now and can't remember to companies name...will find out.


----------



## Pauly.22

Sounds expensive for the size, personally, I'd do the concrete base then get someone like these, www.primestables.co.uk to build you a nice garage from wood. I'd think it would be quicker and cheaper, and with treatment should last for year and years.


----------



## garage_dweller

Alan L said:


> Found a brochure in work for a company that does industrial floor paint (for warehouses), so may just go down that road, don't think I need tiles (yet!). Brochures at home now and can't remember to companies name...will find out.


I floored my garage with this stuff from Big Dug, had a painted floor before and this has made a massive difference to comfort and warmth. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Interlocking-Floor-Tiles-Heavy-Duty-Vinyl-Flooring-Garages-Workshops-Gyms-/371878417475?var=&hash=item95354cb3d0.


----------



## eibbor

Just a question, what was the app you used to to the mock up of the built garage?

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan L

eibbor said:


> Just a question, what was the app you used to to the mock up of the built garage?
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


It called Room Planner by Chief Architect, great App for being free and there is a loty more if you buy it.


----------



## Alan L

Pauly.22 said:


> Sounds expensive for the size, personally, I'd do the concrete base then get someone like these, www.primestables.co.uk to build you a nice garage from wood. I'd think it would be quicker and cheaper, and with treatment should last for year and years.


I may be able to knock about £1k-£2k off it, as I think the quote I got for materials had too may block and tiles, I can always take the extras back.
I want block for the security, had looked at wooded garages, but not for me.


----------



## Alan L

Exciting times.. First hole in ground will be dug this week. Should have been Monday but the builder giving me 4 days notice, couldn't get a mini excavator from work, out on hire, so should be able to get one Tuesday for another branch.

Had to empty and dismantle a 8x6 shed last weekend as was in the path where drive is going, but once that was out the way, I had to try car in the 'garage', well 6 pegs in the ground, just to see it for size. Plenty room to have both boors open and enough room to also keep trailer in it.

Many pics of holes and piles of dirt to follow....

As I said exciting times!!!!!


----------



## vsideboy

thumbs up mister, hope it all goes well pal.


----------



## Alan L

Yay - got picture hosting.

And so it begins... from conception on the ipad, to where it was going, pegging out..

then come back from a weekend away to find your front garden is a mountain of earth and a large rectngular hole in the back garden...

So happy to see it get under way!


----------



## garage_dweller

Good work. I'm sure I recognise that road, are you in Glasgow?


----------



## Alan L

garage_dweller said:


> Good work. I'm sure I recognise that road, are you in Glasgow?


Yes -'he ask quizically and trying not to ask any stalker questions!' :wave:


----------



## garage_dweller

Could be wrong but it looks like Knightswood/Anniesland


----------



## Alan L

garage_dweller said:


> Could be wrong but it looks like Knightswood/Anniesland


Wrong side of the water!


----------



## garage_dweller

Ah right, not where I though but I've definitely been there before


----------



## Alan L

First load of concrete for footings getting delivered today. got half the soil that was in the front garden taken away with a grab lift, definitely cheaper than hiring skip after skip, plus they cam a lifted it same day. just need to move the rest to nearer front of garden so next grab lift can reach.

More pics to follow


----------



## Alan L

Footings now in, block work to get above ground starts tomorrow.


----------



## Alan L

Blocks all in place ready to start then the start of first 2 rows up and finally all the first 2 rows up and above ground, ready to get the Type1 in. At last I can see the true size of it.


----------



## Alan L

Next step - move 11 ton of Type 1 form from garden the 40odd mtrs to the garage founds....I moved the 1tin thats siting in the drive , so that I could get car in.


----------



## Alan L

After 21 ton of Type1 and 6 cu concrete (Still 3 to go). 600 Blocks come next week ready for the walls to start.


----------



## Alan L

Just as the pour was finished the dog decided to walk in it, builder sorted the paw holes and I had to hose his paws off, he only went in about 4 inches, but grey cement on a sandy coloured dog. It looked like he was wearing socks.(No pics of this, unfortunately)


----------



## vsideboy

looks like quite a rough finish on the floor mate, is that what you've gone for of are you covering over with rubber tiles anyway?


----------



## Alan L

vsideboy said:


> looks like quite a rough finish on the floor mate, is that what you've gone for of are you covering over with rubber tiles anyway?


There is still 3cuM to go on top and will be smoothed off for a proper finish.


----------



## Guest

Alan L said:


> There is still 3cuM to go on top and will be smoothed off for a proper finish.


All the concrete is being poured at the same time...within an hour or so?


----------



## vsideboy

hmm yeah I thought you just did the full pour in one go? No expert though so I'm not talking from experience.


----------



## Alan L

Yep - one pour, just took a sneaky few in progress photos while everyone was out front.


----------



## WHIZZER

great progress


----------



## JJ_

Looking good! You'll be getting excited by now


----------



## Alan L

Very excited, just not looking forward to all the bills now! Especially the Jewson one! 

All that money spent so far for none of it to be seen!


----------



## Alan L

First update after a while... holidays all got in the way...

Wall all up to height, including room wall and now Trusses up, still to be strapped down at this point. Sheeting and Tyvek all reday to go on once trusses secured. Marley Tiles still to be ordered. Garage door should be here today, internal and side doors inside waiting on frames to be built. Finally will be getting roughcast, then once this is done, onto the inside to get the electricity feed into in and work out where all sockets, switches and lights (Internal and external) are going to go. Also get the inside walls painted, then decide on what I want to do with the floor. Trusses are Attic style so are ideal for storage, will possibly put flooring down on them.


----------



## Alan L

A bit more progress, roof membrane (Tyvek), sheeted with 18mm OSB, Tiles (Marley Edgemere's), ridge and dry verge on. Garage door on (Garador Beaumont) Retractable in case I put electric opening on to it. Intrernal door on side door going on today and all the roughcast materials delivered. All electrical materials bought (40mtrs 6mm armoured cable, metal garage consumer unit, 50mtr roll of 2.5mm twin and earth for the sockets, 50mtrs of 1.5mm twin and earth for the lighting, 6 - 1500mm LED battens)apart from 25mm conduit.
Once all secure then can start on the inside. (Electricity all cabled up, painted, shelving, workbench...list goes on...)

Finish is almost in sight...

3months of the garden being like a bombsite (My daughter did dig up a hand grenade in the garden in the past - she came up the garden on the prong of a rake saying ' Dad we've found a bomb') almost **** myself!


----------



## vsideboy

getting there pal


----------



## Alan L

Due to the weather being a bit wet, the buidlers still managed to get a first coat on the whole garage, ready for rough cast. Looks so much better..

Anyway a couple of pics.... Yet I do tend to take the same sort of angles...


----------



## Alan L

Roughcast all complete, bottom all smoothed. Side access door on today (Pics to follow!) Difference in colour is due to it still being damp. Will all be painted Magnolia at some point in the very near future, but then do I paint inside or outside first??

Ground all to be finished.

I'm well pleased to how its turned out.


----------



## Guest

Looks good...nice even finish on the roughcast..:thumb:
What type of aggregate have they used?


----------



## Alan L

aka.eric said:


> Looks good...nice even finish on the roughcast..:thumb:
> What type of aggregate have they used?


Eric,

It's 5mm Granite chips. It all needs painted now, inside and out. Not looking forward to that.


----------



## Alan L

Side door on now and painted. ( Ronseal 10 year Satin Grey, if interested, to match the fascias.). Ground round all levelled, drainage all up. I've put up the lighting inside and tested. LEDVero 1500mm battens x6, 4 in main garage and 2 in room at back, seems bright enough for now.


----------



## Alan L

A little further on ground round side levelled of, door painted, lights up and tested (with an extension reel running back to the outdoor socket on sode of house. 40 mtrs of 6mm armoured cable to be laid and connected up to house consumer unit and to the metal garage one.


----------



## Alan L

Ive started to paint the inside, what a pain in the derriere that is, especially if you want a nice even coverage (no holes from blocks showing). Room at back all painted, just needs a second coat to complete. Then onto main garage...


----------



## Alan L

Consumer unit now up in garage, armoured cable now running underground through plastic drainage pipe, (just as a little more protection). To house through wall under floorboards and up through floor into bow where house consumer unit is. This was where my daughter came in handy, I could fit through the previously cut hole in the floorboards. She donned my boiler suit and torch and went crawling under the floor through a gap I wall under flor and fed cable up. I would have been stuffed if she hadn't. Didn't want to cut any more boards. So 40meters of cable laid, electrician friend coming this week hopefully to wire up this cable and maybe first socket.

Started to paint exterior with a mosonry roller, going to take for ever, so going to buy a paint sprayer to do interior and exterior. Seems a decent one in Screwfix for about £60.


----------



## Alan L

Will need to get more up to date pics loaded. Only difference is all inside now painted, 2 coats of slightly thinned down white matt emulsion. I bought the sprayer from Screwfix (was about £55), what a great bit of kit. A little noisy, think of a reverse noisy hoover...Take no time to clean.

This... https://www.screwfix.com/p/erbauer-erb561srg-700w-hvlp-electric-spray-gun-220-240v/11628

Does a good coverage to start with, but take a little more time to get a better finish, especially on block. It also works for fence painting, varnish etc.

All sockets up (9 doubles, with one having usb charging ports for where the workbench is going to go) through conduit, this is so much neater.

Front and side security lights up, working off of 360deg pirs in corners of eaves.

Just need to run conduit for lights and tidy up it cabling and run them back to the consumer unt, rather than off a plug just now.

Not sure if ill get time to paint outside due to the weather this side of the year.

Will get more pics up soon.


----------



## Alan L

Forgot, also now alarmed


----------



## virgiltracey

Alan L said:


> Forgot, also now alarmed


what startled you?


----------



## Derekh929

up here it used to be approx. £1200 per metre a few years back but depending on underbuild levels etc, some just put in ridicules quote as they are busy and if get the job then come off another.


----------



## Alan L

virgiltracey said:


> what startled you?


The total price.... :lol:


----------



## Alan L

Derekh929 said:


> up here it used to be approx. £1200 per metre a few years back but depending on underbuild levels etc, some just put in ridicules quote as they are busy and if get the job then come off another.


Managed if for a lot less than that.


----------



## Alan L

Workbench built - total cost about £12 for the timber and screws, and an old desk top that I had in the loft.


----------



## Alan L

Bit lacking in any updates..All electrical work complete. Sockets/Lights/Security lights are each on individual circuits, All cabling running through 25mm conduit. Seal put under main garage door and side door to make weather proof

Next on the list is a small space heater, Insulate roof, floor the lofts then spring seal and (paint/tile) floor and get exterior painted.


----------



## Alan L

After not updateing for a long time, here is how it stands now..took until lockdown to get it painted and additional lighting. Won't show you the inside as is a tip just now.


----------



## Andyblue

Looking good. Lights look nice feature :thumb:


----------



## Dawesy90

Looks quality exactly what I’m wanting mine to look like


----------



## p3asa

Alan L said:


> First load of concrete for footings getting delivered today. got half the soil that was in the front garden taken away with a grab lift, definitely cheaper than hiring skip after skip, plus they cam a lifted it same day. just need to move the rest to nearer front of garden so next grab lift can reach.
> 
> More pics to follow


Great build and really quick to.
Can I ask what grab company you used?
I'm in East Kilbride but unless I'm looking up the wrong thing I can't really see any companies offering this near here.

Is it worthwhile over a skip?


----------



## McC

Nicely finished!


----------



## Alan L

p3asa said:


> Great build and really quick to.
> Can I ask what grab company you used?
> I'm in East Kilbride but unless I'm looking up the wrong thing I can't really see any companies offering this near here.
> 
> Is it worthwhile over a skip?


I used BedrockPlantHire http://bedrockplanthire.co.uk/ I know it says hire but for the grabs you can just arrange a pick up.

They were great, prompt and there was very little mess. arranged a next day lift. Don't get skips..the grab takes away about 4-5skips worth, but mine was all just soil, no other rubbish in it, you would need to skip that.


----------



## Alan L

I've now added an Outdoor Access Point to house, so that I can get Wifi actually in the garage, rather than right up to the door. Can now watch Sky / Eurosport everywhere in garden and garage now. Put Master O.A.P. on house and a Slave one on garage, Slave not really required, but the old PC I have in garage doesn't have wifi built in, so Slave has a 5 port switch connectecd to it so that I can run a Cat5/6 cable to PC and have internet access. Just handy for music as well. If you also need the same let me know and Ill put up links to the equipment I bought.


----------



## kentphil

Alan L said:


> I've now added an Outdoor Access Point to house, so that I can get Wifi actually in the garage, rather than right up to the door. Can now watch Sky / Eurosport everywhere in garden and garage now. Put Master O.A.P. on house and a Slave one on garage, Slave not really required, but the old PC I have in garage doesn't have wifi built in, so Slave has a 5 port switch connectecd to it so that I can run a Cat5/6 cable to PC and have internet access. Just handy for music as well. If you also need the same let me know and Ill put up links to the equipment I bought.


I would be very grateful for the info if you get a spare moment please.


----------



## p3asa

Alan L said:


> I used BedrockPlantHire http://bedrockplanthire.co.uk/ I know it says hire but for the grabs you can just arrange a pick up.
> 
> They were great, prompt and there was very little mess. arranged a next day lift. Don't get skips..the grab takes away about 4-5skips worth, but mine was all just soil, no other rubbish in it, you would need to skip that.


Thanks for the info. Much appreciated.


----------



## Alan L

kentphil said:


> I would be very grateful for the info if you get a spare moment please.


This is what I bought -

*Outdoor access Points*, needs a little network knowledge to set up, but plenty youtube vids. I bought them from Amazon.

https://www.kuwfi.com/kuwfi-2-pack-...-point-to-point-wireless-bridge-p00092p1.html

These came with 2 pin euro sockets Power Over Ethernet adapters, but I contacted the company direct and they are sending out uk 3 pin POE's, still waiting on these arriving.

*5 port switch *
https://www.tp-link.com/uk/home-networking/soho-switch/tl-sg1005d/

I also bought some 3, 5 & 10 meters Cat5/6 cables - longer length to get from current router up to AP on the outside of the house. I made brackets to mount the APs out of 25mm conduit and clamps that are about 10inches long and screw to wall, makes it a bit neater and easier to mount.


----------



## kentphil

Thank you, will check them out. :thumb:


----------



## Alan L

Here are the Outdoor access point up and the dustance they have to cover, they are meant to be good up to a kilometer whit a clear line of sight.

The Cat 5/6 cables run to the Power over Ethernet adapters in the house and in the garage.

You can just make out my homemade brackets. 25mm conduit and a couple of rubber bungs just to tidy it up. Green cable being swapped for a beige to blend in more and will be fixed to wall.


----------



## STRicky

Looks a cracking build! any pictures of the room you have inside with the car in? trying to visualise how much room you have round the car as I may be kicking off a similar build thread next year al being well....


----------



## Alan L

STRicky said:


> Looks a cracking build! any pictures of the room you have inside with the car in? trying to visualise how much room you have round the car as I may be kicking off a similar build thread next year al being well....


I have pics somewhere when it was empty. I can store my Erde 142 trailer in there and still have room for car length wise with about 2ft to spare at front with door shut. I can just about get doors fully open, but not quite, if I put car over to 1 side I have more than enought room to open door fully and still have space to get past. If it wasn't full of stuff out of the loft that was due to go to charity shops then I would get recent pics. If going by your username, it's a Focus that lives, or should, live in it.


----------



## Alan L

STRicky said:


> Looks a cracking build! any pictures of the room you have inside with the car in? trying to visualise how much room you have round the car as I may be kicking off a similar build thread next year al being well....


Here is an idea how much room I have to play with, note that there is still about 1 1/2ft plus where car is nearest to wall, looks closer due to the shelving that's there, as well as the trailer against back wall.


----------



## ALANSHR

Nice man cave, did you paint or coat floors?


----------



## Alan L

ALANSHR said:


> Nice man cave, did you paint or coat floors?


Floor is just paint, had been bare concrete for about a year, 2 coats, that I bought out of Jewson, been down for a while and no issue of peeling. Was quite rubbery when it dried in the tray I had used to roller it.


----------

